# Bottle buckling size



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know Jacob is stunted somewhat but how much. How big should a Boer bottle baby be at 7 months? How tall and how much should he weigh? His pot belly disapears until he gorges on hay then he looks mighty preggers.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

mine is not a bottle baby and he is intact . Hes going on 7 the 1st of Feb and hes about 85lbs.
This is him at 4 months ,


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Could you post a picture of him? I have a couple of June bottle Boer bucks...they had a rough start so are a bit behind what my dam raised kids would be. However they are still a pretty good size, I don't know how much they weigh though.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

At 5 mths my bottle baby does (fullbloods) weighed 70.5 lbs


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

So my boy Jude is not a bottle baby. He's never been given an anything extra either though, just a mix of goat feed and sweet feed and coastal bermuda hay.

I have no idea of what he weighed but here is a picture of back when I had clipped him when he was 7 months. Behind him is a 3 year old buck to give some idea of size.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

crocee, if you want to know how much he weighs, and you have a vet clinic nearby, put him in the car and ask if you can put him on their large dog scales (I imagine being a bottle baby he is well behaved and will walk on a leash into the clinic with you). I do this sometimes with my well behaved goats. They need to stand still on the scales though.


----------

